# Flies problem



## kooba (Oct 8, 2006)

I have a male yellow lab that has black crusty spots on both of his ears about the size of a dime. The vet said its from the flies. What is the best way to cure this and has any of you had this problem? Also, what do you do for pressure sores? My little guy has some on his hip and one spot on the lower leg. I know they are normal but just wondering if there is anything that I might try different. He lays on the concrete cause its cooler there I asume. thanks, kooba..


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

apply Skin So Soft daily to backside of his ears. also look at Gun Dog Supply catalog, they sell a suspended dog bed on a PVC frame, mesh covered, cool and keeps the dog of the hard surfaces.


----------



## kooba (Oct 8, 2006)

I was looking at those beds, but a lot of guys say they lay on the cement cause it cooler. Might have to give that a try. Explain this skin so soft alittle bit more. Is this going to prevent this for the long run or for the short period? Are these pressure spots normal? kooba.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Once again... :lol: a $10.00 box fan will keep the flies off and he will lay in front of it... :beer:


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

the Avon Skin So Soft is applied on the ears to keep the flies from biting.
a fan won't do it. you got to keep the dog off the hard cement floor to avoid the pressure spots.


----------



## jkolson (Mar 22, 2006)

No help with the flies, but I picked up a Kuranda dog bed for my lab and she loves it. Not cheap, ran me about $100 but she's on it when I leave for work and when I get home.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

There is a product made by VIP - Fly Repellent Ointment, Pet Chemicals, Memphis, TN. It is a salve in small jar. Works very well.


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

your local vet should have some sort of spray or salve (sp) to put on bite spots. doesn't heal them, (they'll heal fine) but keeps flies off.


----------

